# Dremel Tool - Which one?



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Help! I have way to many choices and don't know which one to choose.

Jax has black nails and the last two times I trimmed them I got her quick. The crazy dog never even flinches when I do it. I really would rather do it at home than take her into the groomers.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

What ever you do, do NOT get the lithium cordless ones. I bought one end of November, died in February, returned it to store, got another one, used it 3 times, returned it last week. Smelled like it was burning and the adjustable speed went out just like on the first one. So 2 dremmels in 4 months, NOT getting a cordless again. I haven't replaced the dremmel yes as I was too disgusted in the quality.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

I use the dremel my husband has in his tool box. I've tried the rechargeable dremel and it pooped out before I was done. You don't need a high-end, expensive one - just one that will keep going until you're finished.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I read that the cordless were junk and then decided I didn't know what I was doing so I better ask before I waste money. 

So definitely a corded one. any idea on size? I don't want one that will be loud enough to worry her but powerful enough to do the job.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have this one which takes 4 AA batteries. The batteries last okay, but what can you expect for the work it performs. I also have a regular work dremel, but I never use it on the dogs. The cord just gets in the way. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000C6DZ2?tag=...489&camp=211189


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you want a dremel you can use for other things, or do you want just a tool for doing the dog's nails? 
I bought one that was made for grinding nails for dogs and it has worked great for me so far. It is plenty powerful enough (it is corded) and it comes with several different attachments. I got it from Pet Edge, it's called "Master Grooming Tools Pet Nail Grinder Kit" and it was $25.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I saw that one. Amazon has it on sale for $13 right now. I wasn't sure by reading the reviews if it would work on a GSD well enough.

I would prefer ito only be for nails so I don't have to dig in the basement, in various toolboxes, garage, under the truck seat...everytime I want to use it. I don't have a single screwdriver, wrench, socket, utility knife, drill, etc left between my son and DH.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

This is the one I have and it works great. 

Dremel Minimite 

I do two dogs at a time. Haven't had it run out but tend put in the charger after every other use just by habit.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

i got this one for christmas and like it:

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7700-02-Mul...7ZGJKS6VXFZ2WR6 


it has good reviews on amazon. i don't agree with the person who said the battery pops out while using it. maybe they have a different design, but the one shown you actually have to press down on both sides to release the battery- it won't happen accidentaly


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I did look at this one. the 7.2V's are usually good. Is it bulky?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I have an old 7.2 two speed from walmart, can't find the charger for it. It worked ok still works last I checked. the 10.8's, forget it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have the same one that Samuel has. I'm actually on my second one, I just bought it a month or so ago. The first one lasted over 5 years before the bearings started to wear out, and considering I paid around $20 for it, I can't complain. I do like to have an extra battery and switch it out between dogs. If you Dremel every week and only take off a little, a single battery should be fine for two or more dogs, but I tend to do it every 2 or 3 weeks (sometimes less frequently







) and do a really thorough job, so it take some time and battery power. 

I prefer the cordless because I can use it anywhere and don't need to be near an outlet.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08I did look at this one. the 7.2V's are usually good. Is it bulky?


no, not bulky at all


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I went to the local Harbor Freight Tools and bought an inexpensive (under $20) Dremel set that included a whole bunch of heads and what not. I only ever use the sanding drums and it works great for my dog's nails. I'm not sure what kind it is, would have to go look.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08I saw that one. Amazon has it on sale for $13 right now. I wasn't sure by reading the reviews if it would work on a GSD well enough.
> 
> I would prefer ito only be for nails so I don't have to dig in the basement, in various toolboxes, garage, under the truck seat...everytime I want to use it. I don't have a single screwdriver, wrench, socket, utility knife, drill, etc left between my son and DH.


LOL I want my own for that exact reason. My husband will change the head on it and I have a tough time finding the one I was using and. I also want a cordless one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chris, I would appreciate that.

MaryW...I had hammers, screwdrivers, everything I could ever need for the jobs I would want to accomplish. Now I only have a nagging jag in my arsenal. *L*


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

I really found that the cordless dremels do not spin fast enough for large dogs ( works great for small dog nails). 

So I use a 5 speed corded one Hubby had bought me a digital one, and for me being a dog groomer doing many nails in 1 day the digital did not last very long.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54This is the one I have and it works great.
> 
> Dremel Minimite
> 
> I do two dogs at a time. Haven't had it run out but tend put in the charger after every other use just by habit.


This is the one I have as well


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I had this one 
http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7700-02-Mul...7ZGJKS6VXFZ2WR6

but I dropped it so it is held together by rubber bands but it still worked. However, I can't find the charger so I bought this one

http://www.angelfire.com/mech/jinsaotome/DremelStylus.html

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-1100-01-Var...howViewpoints=1

So far (6 months) it has been great - it was fully charged when I bought it even though it was supposed to be recharged after purchase and it is still ok .... but it is not used more than once a week.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So I finally ordered a Dremel

Dremel 7700-02 MultiPro 7.2-Volt 20,000 RPM Two-Speed Rotary Tool with 50 Accessories on sale at Amazon for $42.39.

what a dream it was to do Jax's nails...well after Sierra got her nose away from the grinder wheel...after a short fight with Jax, and who could blame her after I've cut her quick so many times, she settled down and I was able to do her nails.

It did a great job. her back nails are nicely short. I left her front nails a little longer do I made sure I didn't hurt her and will do a little each week until they are where they need to be.


----------



## tpilews (Apr 6, 2009)

I got myself a nice variable speed rotary tool that came with something like 25-30 attachments for $20 or so on ebay. Things worked great for about a year now.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> So I finally ordered a Dremel
> 
> Dremel 7700-02 MultiPro 7.2-Volt 20,000 RPM Two-Speed Rotary Tool with 50 Accessories on sale at Amazon for $42.39.
> 
> ...


 
Do you still have this Dremel? I am thinking about ordering one and I wanted to know if yours is still working? Does it grind your GSDs nails good?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yes! I really like it. I do have to charge it before I do her nails every time but it's not a big deal. I need to get some more grinding wheels for it. Just remember to not have the wheel on the nail for more than a couple seconds at a time. The nail gets hot with to much friction, like anything, and it is possible to hurt them because of it.

I think Amazon still has them for this price or close to it.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> yes! I really like it. I do have to charge it before I do her nails every time but it's not a big deal. I need to get some more grinding wheels for it. Just remember to not have the wheel on the nail for more than a couple seconds at a time. The nail gets hot with to much friction, like anything, and it is possible to hurt them because of it.
> 
> I think Amazon still has them for this price or close to it.


 
Yes, it is listed at 41.99. Thank you for replying. I will be ordering this soon as I am having to trim their nails too much. I am so scared to get the quick that I don't trim enough off and their nails are always too long(to me anyways). This is help with this as I can grind them down without freaking out that I will hurt one of them?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, I've still gotten to close to the quik when I wasn't paying attention but it's minimal instead of chopping off a piece. You'll have to get them accustomed to the noise. It is quite loud.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Yes, I've still gotten to close to the quik when I wasn't paying attention but it's minimal instead of chopping off a piece. You'll have to get them accustomed to the noise.* It is quite loud*.


When you say quite loud is it louder than the pedipaws? I can get them to be still for the pedipaws, but of course it does not work good. I also have seen the nail grinder from Oster, but I am scared it will do what the pedipaws does(the wheels stops). I am not sure what to go with. I can get them to tolerate the noise of the pedipaws, but I am not sure if I can get them still enough for a dremel that is louder


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's running at a higher RPM so it probably is louder. It won't be anything they can't get used to. Jax minds the vibration against her nails much more than the sound.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> It's running at a higher RPM so it probably is louder. It won't be anything they can't get used to. Jax minds the vibration against her nails much more than the sound.


 
Thanks very much. I will go ahead and order it and give it a try.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have this one. 

Amazon.com: Dremel 761-03 Cordless Pet Nail Grooming Rotary Tool: Home Improvement

And it works fine, but the batteries wear down fast with large dogs. I think it would be perfect for small breeds, though.

Now I just use my regular dremel. It's about 20 years old, variable speed and has a cord.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

BlackPuppy said:


> I have this one which takes 4 AA batteries. The batteries last okay, but what can you expect for the work it performs. I also have a regular work dremel, but I never use it on the dogs. The cord just gets in the way.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000C6DZ2?tag=...489&camp=211189


I would also recommend this one. I don't use it on my pup, but I help my dad trim their Mal's black nails and it works great. Just get some eneloop rechargeable batteries and you are set!

The rechargables will last for 2-3 trimming sessions (and it takes us a good 30 minutes per session).


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a battery one. The round sandpaper keeps spinning off the head. There is another attachment that is a solid piece of sand like material. Is that what you all use, or do you use the removable sand paper on the head?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you. I did not know Dremel made grinders for pet nails exclusively. I will look into this as well before deciding then. The ones made for nails are supposed to be quieter I believe.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Hm, well I use an OLDER Dremel... that we have had around for some years and still works like a charm. I used to use the ones that were like a cylinder of sandpaper, but they wear so fast, now I use the " stone" that is very fine. I have only hit a quick once on Cullen, and he was mad, but he's so awesome. I started with the Pedipaws because it was low impact and quiet, and moved up to the dremel, and he lays down and lets me do all 4 without a fuss at all!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> Hm, well I use an OLDER Dremel... that we have had around for some years and still works like a charm. I used to use the ones that were like a cylinder of sandpaper, but they wear so fast, now I use the " stone" that is very fine. I have only hit a quick once on Cullen, and he was mad, but he's so awesome. I started with the Pedipaws because it was low impact and quiet, and moved up to the dremel, and he lays down and lets me do all 4 without a fuss at all!


I have always heard do not use the stone as they get very hot? I will look for the link.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Here it is
How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I guess it depends on how you use it. It isn't going to get hot just spinning freely, but it will if you are keeping it pressed against the dogs nail too long, as will the others. I only touch for half a second at a time... plus with Cullen, his nails are cut so regularly, I barely have to do much, and never have it hot. I check it, and it's never hotter than warm.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I use the Dremel Stylus. It has now given me years of service. This is the cordless I use. It has a rheostat control of speed and you can gradually increase it. The top speed works fine for me.

I use a corded one sometimes too. Nails get done quickly with these.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Got a cordless one for Christmas from my boyfriend. I'm just now starting to get my dog used to it! I believe he got me the Dremel 8200 cordless one.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

VaBeachFamily said:


> I guess it depends on how you use it. It isn't going to get hot just spinning freely, but it will if you are keeping it pressed against the dogs nail too long, as will the others. I only touch for half a second at a time... plus with Cullen, his nails are cut so regularly, I barely have to do much, and never have it hot. I check it, and it's never hotter than warm.


I guess I wanted to add that and the link for the newer members in case they actually use the search feature. I have often wondered if the stone was ok, I also do Jake's very often.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

This is the one I have:







Amazon.com: Oster Pet Nail Grinder: Home Improvement

Its corded, but I really am pleased with it. Hubby went and got some more heads (for all kinds of uses, not just dogs) at the home improvement store. (Lowe's/Home Depot, not sure...)

Just started in the grooming salon at PetsMart, and they have the cordless ones like this:







Amazon.com: Dremel 7300-PT 4.8-Volt Pet Grooming Kit: Home Improvement
and this:
Amazon.com: Dremel 761-03 Cordless Pet Nail Grooming Rotary Tool: Home Improvement

They don't work the greatest, but they do better for the small breeds.


----------



## princessbelladonna2k11 (Aug 21, 2011)

petedge.com has a great selection of dremel tools and grooming tools! I actually bought one for personal/work use, and then the company I work for ended up buying four more for my salon. They are the dremel brand. I wouldn't go with anything else! Plus you can get a warranty, and the grinders are easy to replace.


----------

